

Punctuated Equilibrium in the Large Scale Evolution of Programming Languages [pdf] - cpeterso
http://www.santafe.edu/media/workingpapers/14-09-030.pdf

======
dkural
Adding plots to nonsense doesn't make it any less so. Evolution / population
genetics is probably the most abused paradigm in science -- perhaps Quantum
Mechanics is a close second. Just because something changes based on stuff
around it doesn't make it evolutionary, or punctuated. "Close enough" doesn't
cut it. It's like saying rings, fields, groups, modules etc. are basically the
same thing... or DAGs, binary trees, no big difference.

~~~
linhchi
Is it necessarily a bad thing if evolution concept can manifest outside its
origin field of biology?

I'd like very much to hear someone in technology to evaluate more specific
about this paper. As I understand vaguely, they dont offer their method as an
explanation of evolution of programming language _as is_ but _as if_. Which
makes me kinda agree with your remark.

However, I really love to hear elaboration.

------
LiweiZ
Nice to see Santafe's work shown here. They have many interesting findings in
different fields. Simulation as a tool provides a way to look into complex
systems. Though not perfect, perhaps the best we can have at the moment.

